# Anyone tried the Zhisheng 3x3x3 cube?



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 8, 2011)

Title.

Link to the cube here:

http://www.9spuzzles.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=216&productname=

I saw some reviews for it, some of which were made about 8-9 months ago, but they were all in Spanish. =P

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. I don't really know my way around this website yet.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 8, 2011)

If it's only 50 yen it can't be good (50 yen = 50 cents)


----------



## Bapao (Jul 8, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> If it's only 50 yen it can't be good (50 yen = 50 cents)


 
Sure about the currency bruv? That would mean they're selling a stickerless LunHui for less than a dollar:

http://www.9spuzzles.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=240&productname=


----------



## Stefan (Jul 8, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> If it's only 50 yen it can't be good (50 yen = 50 cents)


 
Fail.

http://www.google.com/search?q=50+CNY+in+USD


----------



## cubernya (Jul 8, 2011)

You're looking at Chinese, I'm looking at Japanese (still only 61 cents)


----------



## Owen (Jul 8, 2011)

Just switch the currency to US dollars. It's $6.99.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 8, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> You're looking at Chinese, I'm looking at Japanese (still only 61 cents)


 
and it is not Japanese...


----------



## Bapao (Jul 8, 2011)

OT though; no I haven't tried one. Never heard of it before to be honest...
The pieces look pretty simple, albeit unique. Might get one just for the sake of it. 

Although I am more into fully sealed cubes at the moment...don't like open edges.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 8, 2011)

choza244 said:


> and it is not Japanese...


 
The currency symbol for CNY and JPY are the same, so...

(My point is that it can be mistaken for JPY)


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 8, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> The currency symbol for CNY and JPY are the same, so...
> 
> (My point is that it can be mistaken for JPY)


 
according to wolfram the symbol for a chinese yaun looks like pi with a line over it
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Chinese+yuan


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, they seem to make more than 3x3s.


----------



## Hovair (Jul 8, 2011)

Check youtube or hulu. On my opinion dont get it.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 9, 2011)

yeah i tried that speedcube. its actually really nice. It could also be described as kind of scratchy


----------



## choza244 (Jul 9, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> according to wolfram the symbol for a chinese yaun looks like pi with a line over it
> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Chinese+yuan


 
mmm as far as I know both currencies use the same symbol, if you search CNY symbol on google you will see ¥ wich is the same as the Japanese Yen.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 9, 2011)

From Wikipedia: "(RMB, sign: *¥*; code: CNY; also CN¥, *元* and CN元)"


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> lolwat


 
Video sharing site like youtube


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 9, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> yeah i tried that speedcube. its actually really nice. It could also be described as kind of scratchy


 
why the frick, is your youtube "nakaji1084" Dont prentend to be the legend that he is.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 9, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> why the frick, is your youtube "nakaji1084" Dont prentend to be the legend that he is.


 
Yes, HOW DARE SOMEONE WHO CUBES POSSIBLY HAVE THE SAME LAST NAME AS YU NAKAJIMA


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?19669&p=337075&viewfull=1#post337075


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 9, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?19669&p=337075&viewfull=1#post337075



This. And to be honest, if you compare it to something like a GuHong it's probably not all that great.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 19, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Yes, HOW DARE SOMEONE WHO CUBES POSSIBLY HAVE THE SAME LAST NAME AS YU NAKAJIMA


 
yes and when you click on the link it takes you to Yu Nakajima's page -.-


----------



## Maniac (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol. His last name isn't Nakajima, it's Lawal.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 19, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> why the frick, is your youtube "nakaji1084" Dont prentend to be the legend that he is.


 
His youtube is nakaji1083, not nakaji1084.


----------



## dieguito (Jul 19, 2011)

Can you please give me the links to the reviews in Spanish that you watched? I'm a native Spanish speaker so I can watchem and help you out!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> From Wikipedia: "(RMB, sign: *¥*; code: CNY; also CN¥, *元* and CN元)"


 
RMB is chinese.... stands for ren ming bi which is chinese money.... japanese is yen.... CNY is also known as yuan.... they use the same symbol but people should be able to tell from the name of the cube that it's chinese....


----------

